# 15 Rhomb In 1300gal



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

found this on a french forum

nyone belives this guy?

personally think it's photoshopped

http://piranha-france.pro-forum.fr/presente-vos-piranhas-f4/black-a-manaus-t66.htm

he says he had 20 6 years ago but lost 5 along way

says he had them juvi and are now around 12" (30cm)

just don't really believe that guy...

what ya think?


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

No pics ?


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

?


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

no pics or documentation of the tank from the last six years.

plus juvies to 12" in six years??? that is another first for piranha keeping.

I don't believe any of it... especially without any evidence to back the claims.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

I wanna see some pix. Did he post pix and you have to be a member to view them or what? That's a pretty bold claim, but that is a HUGE tank. The statement about them growing that quickly actually suprises me a little more then all of the being housed together.


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

oh yeah you gotta be members...sorry...can't even see it anymore since i've been banned! haha asked a question he didn't want to answer i presume...

but go and register, gotta see that pic. it seemed photoshoped to me, but i'm no expert


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

someone register then save the pics and post them up on here. im curious


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2010)

This is the picture on the site:


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

photo shopped


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2010)

This is the skimmer he says he uses:










For lighting he uses two of these fixtures, as you can see in the picture:


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

i hope it's real...seems kind of pathetic to me if someone was to make something like that up for a little attention.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

that pic is so photoshopped


----------



## D.D.Denham (Aug 13, 2007)

15 rhoms in an aquarium...bigfoot corpse found and preserved in a freezer...


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Does he have any Vids?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, I'm definitely leaning on the side of "photoshopped."

Neat looking tank though... (never know just how much of it is photoshopped too though...)

I like the idea of the two lights coming down from the top.
This would make a kickass Pygo setup.


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> Y
> I like the idea of the two lights coming down from the top.
> This would make a kickass Pygo setup.


wouldn't be as kickass as your avatar man...









yeah i found this site cauz the admin copied-pasted few of our articles at piranhas-fr.com

we actually think it's an ex-member who got frustrated cause he's been laughed at on our forum after a description on how to differenciate male and female natts... he took it personnally and i think he's just trying to get attention. that's my bet

no pictures of the actual setup running if you remarked. only brand pics and a doubtful 1300gal pic that is not of good quality. i'd have a setup like that and i'd have TONS of pictures of it...nywaz


----------



## Tyrone5797 (Aug 25, 2007)

That picture is clearly photoshopped..









Id bet my house on it


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

There's a maintanance going on right now on that forum, that's why you can't log in anymore leg89. At least that's my guess...
I can't log in either anymore.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

On of the Dutch members had a good point. It the two lightbulbs are directly above the tank, how can the shadows of the fish be on the background ?
Must be photoshopped....


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2010)

I figure you would see shadows on the sand from the lights above. I see nothing. I dont know if this is real or not but I am a firm believer that if this is the real deal that person would be flooding the forums with lot and lots of pictures just like Leg said.


----------



## Pancakes (Jul 14, 2010)

fake let it die.


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

CombiChrist said:


> There's a maintanance going on right now on that forum, that's why you can't log in anymore leg89. At least that's my guess...
> I can't log in either anymore.


yes there is maintenance on the site, but i had a message telling me my account was deleted.

he actually sent me a message to tell me to stay away and let him do his thing...i told him that he wouldn't see me around the day he would stop stealing my articles...

he deleted them so i didn't try to register under another name.

he actually pissed plenny of people off on other french forums and i think he's having some issues with picky people not liking to see their entire work copied and pasted on his site like if it was his...

i told him that it was sad caus he'd asked me before and i would have gave him my agreement to post those articles on his site as i write those articles in order to make the hobby progress and not for my own self, but that his lack of ethic and rude message made me sick.

afterwards, i saw his post on his 15 rhombs and was like: "hmm...who's that clown? is it really his tank or he's just trying to impress and play big shot?" so that's why i asked you guys what yall think of it

in the speecies section, you can even see a page on Black Piranhas in which he makes the description of one kind of black piranha: black diamond. scientific name: serra spilopleura...









and the best thing, the picture was clearly a dark natt... my ho my...and he says he has 15 of them?!

just wanted to confirm my thoughts by posting here, but i think it gets clearer and clearer that this guy is just a fake. will let him and his site die alone...

tanx for your opinions!


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

ok...debate closed

i found this picture










if a mod passes by, this topic can be closed i think...


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

PWNED!!!!!!







NICE catch, that was a pretty good photoshop job, but nice catch.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2010)

Closed at OP's request.

Nice find btw!!


----------

